# FIOS & Roamio & Mini's



## KCAC (Sep 2, 2013)

I was going to buy a Roamio Pro and 3 mini's to replace my FIOS DVR and 3 boxes, however in reading the various forums, it appears there are many issues. I see from other posts that FIOS has MOCA built into its router and that it also have a filter built in. I also see where a FIOS tech suggested a certain model cable card. Would some of you with FIOS please comment on this? Would it be easy to set up the Pro with 3 mini's with FIOS? And do I need to specify a certain model FIOS cablecard to make it easy? Or should I wait until the bugs are worked out?

One other question, will the Mini work if wall mounted behind the TV, out of sight? I have a pivot mount that would allow that.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## ken0918 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have Fios with the Roamio Plus and 3 Mini's. I'm using Verizon's router with MOCA and no other special equipment and have no issues at all. Looks like the Cablecard you get from Verizon needs to be a specific part number as referenced here, if you have/plan on having HBO/Cinemax:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9791256#post9791256

I got my CableCard before this issue was fully known and guess I got lucky with the card they gave me.

My Mini's are not wall mounted behind a TV so I can't comment there.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Once I got the correct cable card I was able to get it paired. And my Roamio Pro has been working great with FiOS and I've had no problems receiving HBO and Cinemax.


----------



## fungflex (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a Roamio Plus and 3 Minis working on Fios as we speak. The majority of my set-up is based on MOCA, the Roamio and 2x Minis are only wired in via MOCA with one mini on ethernet.

Everything is working great. There are a couple quick points that will make your experience go smoother.

First ensure the M-Card from FIOS has the correct part number:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9791256#post9791256

Second ensure that you update the settings on the FIOS router to alleviate potential issues with MOCA you should disable the IGMP proxy functionality to make bonjour services play nicely on the MOCA network. FIOS doesn't want you changing this setting so you have to basically link directly to it with the default being this:
http://192.168.1.1/index.cgi?active_page=6059

Obviously replace 192.168.1.1 with whatever your router address is. Once there just hit IGMP proxy disabled.

Last question, you want to wall mount the tivo mini you should probably buy this kit to extend the IR to a location that will be more reliable:
IR Adapter: https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/ir-adapter
IR Adapter with mount: https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/ir-adapter-wall


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I assume that MoCA works fine with just a Pro/Plus without the Fios supplied router. Is that correct? 

I have ethernet to the spot with where the Plus is going to go and ethernet to the spot where the Mini will go but it requires an ugly cable run in my bedroom. I've been using that for years but with MoCA for the Mini I can avoid the ugly ethernet cable in my bedroom.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

KCAC said:


> One other question, will the Mini work if wall mounted behind the TV, out of sight? I have a pivot mount that would allow that.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott


I have the same type of mount. My Mini is wall mounted behind the TV so the face of the Mini extends just barely below the level of the bottom of the TV. It is hardly noticeable and works just fine. No extender needed.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

NYHeel said:


> I assume that MoCA works fine with just a Pro/Plus without the Fios supplied router. Is that correct?
> 
> I have ethernet to the spot with where the Plus is going to go and ethernet to the spot where the Mini will go but it requires an ugly cable run in my bedroom. I've been using that for years but with MoCA for the Mini I can avoid the ugly ethernet cable in my bedroom.


Yes, this will work. As long as the Plus/Pro is connected by ethernet, you can select "Use this DVR to create a MoCA Network" from the network settings and it'll communicate with the Mini.


----------



## WRX09MD (Aug 25, 2013)

I just called Verizon to pick up an extra cable card for my Romio plus and was informed that the cable card rates went up on 9-1. What a coincidence.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

WRX09MD said:


> I just called Verizon to pick up an extra cable card for my Romio plus and was informed that the cable card rates went up on 9-1. What a coincidence.


I think it depends on the area. Some areas saw an increase in early August. I was told the increase takes effect in my area in December.

But either way it sucks that it's increasing. The last time FiOS increased from $3 to $4 was when I was getting rid of some cable cards. When I got my Elites. 
And now that I'm getting rid of my Elites and got a ROmaio Pro, they are raising them again.

At least I'll be down to one cable card. At one time I had eight cable cards on FiOS and was paying $24 each month for them. So $5 a month will be a welcome change. Although I wish it was still $3.


----------



## fungflex (Aug 28, 2010)

Yea CableCards in my area went up to $5, but in purchasing the Roamio and minis I am down sizing from 3 cable cards and an HD set-top box to just one cablecard so overall its a savings regardless of the price hike.


----------



## JGC650I (Sep 1, 2013)

I had two original Premiere boxes and several FIOS STBs. Upgraded to 2 Roamio boxes (Pro and Plus) and 4 Tivo Minis. Returning all the Verizon STBs. Am running everything over CAT6 Ethernet, so can't comment on Moca. Had the initial pairing issue and then pixelating on HBO/Cinemax problem, but once upgraded to the 017 CableCards, everything is great. Roamios and Minis performing flawlessly so far and would definitely recommend the setup.


----------



## KCAC (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the good info...in regards to the router issue below, what happens if I do not do this? I always seem to have issues when screwing with IP addresses and routers.....if I get the correct card, will it work without doing anything with the FIOS router?

Thanks Again,

Scott
............................................................................................................

Second ensure that you update the settings on the FIOS router to alleviate potential issues with MOCA you should disable the IGMP proxy functionality to make bonjour services play nicely on the MOCA network. FIOS doesn't want you changing this setting so you have to basically link directly to it with the default being this:
http://192.168.1.1/index.cgi?active_page=6059

Obviously replace 192.168.1.1 with whatever your router address is. Once there just hit IGMP proxy disabled.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I thought the FCC required that cable providers give you the first CC free of charge?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I wish.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

jmpage2 said:


> I thought the FCC required that cable providers give you the first CC free of charge?


I'm not sure but Verizon has never provided the first one for free. In defense of them they don't give any of their set top boxes for free either (even the first) unless there's some kind of promotion. Their rates do not include any boxes.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

KCAC said:


> Thanks to everyone for the good info...in regards to the router issue below, what happens if I do not do this? I always seem to have issues when screwing with IP addresses and routers.....if I get the correct card, will it work without doing anything with the FIOS router?
> 
> Thanks Again,
> 
> Scott


How are you planning to connect the Roamio Pro? Do you have ethernet to your router from where you're putting the Pro? If you do, then you don't need to worry about your router at all. You'll just use the Pro to create a MoCa network for your Minis (as was suggested to me above) and the Pro itself will be linked to your network via the ethernet cable.

If you can't connect to your router via ethernet from your Pro, then you'd need your router to serve as the MoCa bridge/adapter which it can do. However, I don't know much about that so I don't want to comment further.


----------



## ken0918 (Aug 19, 2013)

KCAC said:


> Thanks to everyone for the good info...in regards to the router issue below, what happens if I do not do this? I always seem to have issues when screwing with IP addresses and routers.....if I get the correct card, will it work without doing anything with the FIOS router?
> 
> Thanks Again,
> 
> ...


I didn't do anything special with my router. Just hooked up the Roamio and the Mini's via the existing coax and everything works fine for me.


----------



## Durkis007 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks to this thread... I went today to my local fios store and picked up a new M-Card with the 017 model number before my new Pro arrives later this week.. Im glad I avoided the problem.


----------



## edpete97 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm a cord cutter, but I still get Fios locals in HD because I have my internet via FIOS and they threw in the locals for free. I've been using MCE PC's for TV watching but these Roamio's and Mini's look appealing. Do you guys know if I can get the Roamio basic model, with 1 mini, and NOT get a cable card and have this work? I pick up the FIOS locals on my TV's no problem without a cable card. Thanks for the help on this one.


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

The ability to disable IGMP is not available on the Rev I Actiontec, but all of my Bonjour devices work without a problem (mostly we use itunes home sharing across computers, ios devices, and Apple TV), as do my Pro and two Minis over a Moca network.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

El Maestro said:


> The ability to disable IGMP is not available on the Rev I Actiontec, but all of my Bonjour devices work without a problem (mostly we use itunes home sharing across computers, ios devices, and Apple TV), as do my Pro and two Minis over a Moca network.


It is there, but there isn't a direct menu option for it. Log into your router then use this URL: http://192.168.1.1/index.cgi?active_page=6059


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow, how did you even find that? 

Better question is, why does my Rev I Actiontec work out of the box with Bonjour? I expected to have to fiddle with it but I didn't need to. On my original Rev G I had to change an option from Home/Office to Broadband (I can't remember where it was but it's not readily accessible on the Rev I).


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

I didn't have to change anything for the other TiVos to see each other.


----------

